# Which 15mm f2.8?



## RussRoc (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking for recommendation for a 15mm f2.8 lens?


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 30, 2013)

Well there aren't too many options, do you want rectilinear or fisheye? What is your budget?

The only ones I can think of are:
Canon 15mm f/2.8 fisheye (Discontinued, but you can still find them used for around $500)
Sigma 15mm f/2.8 fisheye (I've heard nothing but great things, around $600)
Zeiss 15mm f/2.8 (amazing lens, but $3000)
Canon 8-15mm f/4L fisheye ($1300 or so, again a great lens)


----------



## RussRoc (Jan 30, 2013)

Rectilinear is what I am looking for.

I like the Idea of the Zeiss, but really can't justify the expense. If I could justify the expense, I guess I would als look at the Canon 14 mm f2.8

Looks like the Sigma is the current choise. I have read a lot of good reviews (the only down side is the slower focusing compared to Canon lens).

Thanks!


----------



## ZnarF (Jan 30, 2013)

You should consider the Samyang 14mm f2.8 (also sold under Walimex and other brands).
It's manual focus, but i think at 14mm thats no big issue. it is razor sharp! My only nit is the rather strong vignetting. An amazing lens for just 300€.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 to samyang 14mm. Also sold as rokinon, bower, etc... Manual focus but easy to use. IQ comparable to nikon 14-24.


----------



## Canada (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the 15mm Canon. Super sharp, super fishy on a FF. Not always practical but a super fun lens none the less.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 30, 2013)

I absolutely love the Sigma 15mm... I own over 15 "L" lenses but the Siggy 15mm is one of my very faves. I bought every UWA fish available when deciding which to go with; Canon, Siggy, Samyang/Rokinon , etc... tested them all, kept the Siggy. I wanted to love the 8-15L but the Sig was soooo much sharper. I'd say it focuses at about the same rate as the Canon. Depending on what show up at the door will determine how much you'll love the Samyang, out of 3 copies only one was worth looking at. Besides... the Siggy still auto focuses and "works" well with the 5D3. When my son was about to be delivered, I looked at all the lenses I owned, then took the 15mm into the delivery room. Love it that much!!!!




MotoGP 2012 Mazda Raceway, Laguna Seca - Helicopter Ride by David KM, on Flickr



FurCon 2013 - San Jose, California by 


00/52 Weeks of Sailor - Birth... 21:03 May 14th, 2012 by David KM, on Flickr



Monterey Bay Aquarium by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 30, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> I absolutely love the Sigma 15mm... I own over 15 "L" lenses but the Siggy 15mm is one of my very faves. I bought every UWA fish available when deciding which to go with; Canon, Siggy, Samyang/Rokinon , etc... tested them all, kept the Siggy. I wanted to love the 8-15L but the Sig was soooo much sharper. Depending on what show up at the door depends how much you'll love the Samyang, out of 3 copies only one was worth looking at. Besides the Siggy still auto focuses and "works" well with the 5D3. When my son was about to be delivered, I looked at all the lenses I owned, then took the 15mm into the delivery room. Love it that much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the Furcon shot!

I prefer the Canon 8-15. Gives the best of both worlds.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 31, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> Love the Furcon shot!
> 
> I prefer the Canon 8-15. Gives the best of both worlds.



Thanks... I was never a fan of circular fisheyes, I'm more into rect. FOV so the 8-15L was mehhh for me, especially in the sharpness dept.


----------



## Canada (Jan 31, 2013)

A few samples of the Canon 15mm


----------



## Plamen (Jan 31, 2013)

A just returned a new Sigma 15. Corners too soft at any aperture, strong vignetting even at f/11, one stop overexposure on my 5DII. I replaced it with a used Canon 15 - much better. Side by side, the Canon wins easily. Aside from the corners, they are both very sharp. 

I was going to keep the Sigma if I had not tried the Canon. The Canon is a bit warmer and more vibrant but the reds are a bit too saturated. 

Resistance to flare was excellent with both lenses. AF was not a problem with either. The Canon is a bit smaller but probably not lighter.

Taken with the Sigma:





Taken with the Canon (The Rogers Centre in Toronto):


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 31, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the Furcon shot!
> ...



Ya it is tough to get sharp. I like it for the versatility shooting sports, I do a lot of ski/snowboard and it just ROCKS in a Half-pipe. Your shots have me seriously considering a 15 though!


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh duh I totally forgot about the Samyang/Rokinon/Bower 14mm f/2.8. It's a super sharp lens, and although it does have it's faults (distortion is pretty bad but fixable in post), you can't really be too picky at $399. I'd say it's definitely worth a shot, especially if you're on a budget.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 1, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> ChilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > RMC33 said:
> ...



Love to see some of those images. Jonesing for some fresh powder to get up to Tahoe


----------



## Niterider (Feb 1, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> Oh duh I totally forgot about the Samyang/Rokinon/Bower 14mm f/2.8. It's a super sharp lens, and although it does have it's faults (distortion is pretty bad but fixable in post), you can't really be too picky at $399. I'd say it's definitely worth a shot, especially if you're on a budget.



+1 

Also, I see the lens drop as low as $300 every once in a while. At that price, it is too good to pass up!


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 1, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > ChilledXpress said:
> ...



Under contract or I would gladly. I expect some deep stuff around mid feb after the holidays TBH. Squaw and North Star are hurting on snow at the moment as is anything with a northwest face. I reaaaaly want to get down to Monterey (saw your jelly shot!) and do the aquarium again.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 4, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> ChilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > RMC33 said:
> ...



Bummer, as is the same with most of my comercial work. Yea, jonseing for some Mott Canyon action but doubt that will materialize this year. The aquarium was fun but man was it crowded... I suggest a monday-tues visit


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the 8-15 fisheye is plenty sharp. One of my funnest lenses.


----------

